# i9 101 (1/1) hub



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Any clydes on an industry 9 101 hub (aka 1/1 hub)? It's marketed as the "budget" hub, but I think that's a bit unfair - it still has 90 poe and seems to be very solidly built. The sole reason I'd go with the hydra over the 101 is reliability.

Looking at the 101 and the hydra, along with Onyx (classic). I've had good luck in the past with Hadley and DT Swiss hubs, bad luck with Hope and Shimano. DT Swiss 350 is an awesome hub, but I'm looking for more POE (more than the 54 poe upgrade). No reason not to go with Hadley, just trying something different.

Thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The 1/1 takes some aspects from the Torch hubs and a few things from the Hydra ones (pawl & spring design and some sealing, iirc, but not the phased engagement of Hydra).

I almost got the 1/1 hubs for my bike, but decided to run with Hydras because I wanted to give that phased engagement a go because of the claims of increased durability.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Most clydes that I build for come looking for 350's, and I encourage that.

If they want more engagement with no noise they get Onyx.

If they like noise they get Hydra.

If they're on a budget they get 350 w/54t, or 1/1.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

While I have not tried DT350, I have tried Hope, I9, Onyx, Chris King, Shimano, and Chinese Junk. The ONLY hub I never had an issue with is Chris King. Everything is made in house, and it top notch American made quality. What's not to love! 

IMHO I9 is no different then any other hub with a similar pawl system. But if you look at what the others are doing, you see their failure rate is much lower. But that also comes at a price.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

I’m on i9 1/1s laced to stans ex3. 240lbs and no issues so far, but haven’t had them on very long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karmatp (Feb 7, 2020)

I have 1/1’s on my single speed, so they endure some some serious stress when I am standing up mashing every steep climb. I’m 190, no issues yet.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Karmatp said:


> I have 1/1's on my single speed, so they endure some some serious stress when I am standing up mashing every steep climb. I'm 190, no issues yet.


Not trying to argue that you do or don't exert a lot of force when climbing, but a 51t gear has the *ability* to put a lot more torque on the freehub body vs a much smaller single speed gear. When I was biking a lot more I had a single speed (which I really loved) and did recall applying some serious power to my pedals.

Just think of it as a lever, the longer the lever (aka 51t), the more torque and force that "can be" applied to the pawls. Also think of the typical stabbing or bail out pedal stroke when in a 51t climbing application, which will have much higher peak or spiked torque values due to how the bike is being used (climbing nasty tech). Imho it's those quick stabs in the big gear that are freehub killers.


----------



## Karmatp (Feb 7, 2020)

I get your point. I go through a few chains a year on my single speed, that to me just makes me think that the force is higher. I also run kmc single speed bmx chains that are heavy and strong. I’m not an engineer, who knows. It’s interesting.....


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^It would be interesting to see on an average ride, same rider, same bike, ss vs geared, what types of forces the rear hub is seeing. Honestly because ss requires so much conservation of energy (aka you need to keep your momentum if you want to be fast) I would think on average you are easier on a chain, but I would need to think about that more.

But again, the 51t has the *ability* to apply more force, and someone like myself who only has a fat bike, has endless traction at some points, and likes to blaze trails which require some interesting pedal inputs, might be asking my drivetrain to do different things then other riders ask of theirs.


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

mikesee said:


> Most clydes that I build for come looking for 350's, and I encourage that.
> 
> If they want more engagement with no noise they get Onyx.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike! Would you recommend the 350 or 1/1 for a clyde (210-225 lb year-round), or are they relatively equal in terms of reliability?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Skeptastic said:


> Hi Mike! Would you recommend the 350 or 1/1 for a clyde (210-225 lb year-round), or are they relatively equal in terms of reliability?



If you're going to upgrade the DT's ratchets to 54t, I'd say they're pretty similar in terms of reliability.

If you leave the DT as stock 18t ratchets, it's probably going to go years longer without troubles.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

mikesee said:


> If you're going to upgrade the DT's ratchets to 54t, I'd say they're pretty similar in terms of reliability.
> 
> If you leave the DT as stock 18t ratchets, it's probably going to go years longer without troubles.
> 
> Just my $.02.


Gotcha! So if reliability is most important and I don't care about increased POE, I should stick with the stock DT 350. Thanks!

I was just reading the press release for the redesigned DT hubs and it looks like the new 350 will only come in the 36t configuration. It's too bad that the 18t will no longer be a stock option.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I had heard the Onyx hubs were the best for Clyde’s due to their instant engagement etc. I just ordered a set of new spokex wheels on i9 hydras.


----------

